# Autosport International



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Autosport International this weekend and I cannot wait!


Who else is going?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

me and my bro are going


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't make it this year  was good last year


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

we have'nt bee for couple of years and thsi year i'm intent on attending as many shows as possible unlike last year


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm on the fence. There was nothing that really wowed me last year.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Yep I'm going. Tesco Clubcard points come in handy every year and make it much better value...:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Am going, want the MK11 Rupes.


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll be there, I've been going for 6 or 7 years. It never changes much but it's a car related day out so why not!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Where is it guys? Anywhere near Belfast? Lol.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Where is it guys? Anywhere near Belfast? Lol.


Afraid not cooks, Birmingham/Solihull, NEC


----------



## Guernsey (Dec 24, 2013)

Been there Friday and Saturday (today) bought some bits, had a chat or two, great time


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So what did you guys buy??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't buy a thing. I was forgetting that I can't buy fluids as I'm flying with hand luggage. 

It was an alright show.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't buy anything while I was there - I said hello to James @ AF and was hoping to buy a 5L bottle of Iron Out but they didn't bring any with them. I almost bought a suede 300mm Sparco steering wheel from Demon Tweeks but they couldn't find any in stock.

Over all I thought it was a brilliant event - could have done with a few more owners clubs attending and maybe a proper dedicated area or car park for that sort of thing, but I thought there was a great deal of to do and to see. I think next year I'm going to try and do two days :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

This is what I brought


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My other half provided me with the laugh of the day. She worries me sometimes......

We were standing next to the stage at the stock cars when a bunch of female dancers came out. They were showing a lot of flesh and had suspenders and the likes on. 

There was a bunch of about 15-20 guys all standing engrossed. 

She looked a bit confused then stated "those dancers don't have much coordination". 

Jokingly I replied "I'm sure that's not what they are getting judged on". 

Her confused again "eh?"

Clearly on a different wavelength. 

I'll post up some pictures soon.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)




----------

